# THEATRE OF ARTS: "Where the world comes to Hollywood"



## toahollywood (Mar 12, 2009)

Of the many schools and institutes offering acting education in and around Los Angeles or Hollywood, TOA is the oldest acting school west of New York, established in 1927 by studio mogul Ben Bard. Located in the heart of the Hollywood, Toa acting school provides innovative performing arts curriculum designed to prepare students for professional careers in theatre, television and film. The coursework includes: voice and accent workshops, cinema studies, dances, singing, music, yoga, combat skills, scriptwriting, audition and technique.

Students seeking cinema a diverse innovative and challenging career in acting should consider applying to TOA acting school. The acting program offered by toa school is a three-year program devoted to the fundamentals of acting in the first year, foundation building in the second and culminating with full-length productions in the final year. At TOA we like our students to put their training into practical use as they attend to refine their professional approach in this constantly changing industry, so that once they complete the professional program they will feel most assured in taking their craft to desired career. 

The faculty at TOA School consists of dynamic industry proven members highly qualified in their respective fields that include: acting theory, speech, dance program, yoga, vocals, combat and other aspects of film making industry. The TOA institution boasts of successful alumni who have made it to the world of films, film making, theatre and television. One such alumnus is Yuki Matsuzaki who is currently filming the Pink Panther movie sequel. You can find more success stories at www.toahollywood.com.


----------

